# how to deal with someone who has Depersonalization Disorder



## christopherma (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

so i've been seeing this girl lately that I really like, and she likes me as well. We hang out alot, and I'm aware of her Depersonalization. Sometimes when we get intimate she'll have an episode and she almost loses touch with what's going on at the moment (yes, I understand that's how it works). I really like her, and I am completely committed to staying by her side, even if we aren't in a relationship. I just would love some tips on how to help move along with her. How can I comfort her in these situations? What are things to do or say? Also, what are good ways for me to get better acquainted with this. Please, any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

number one thing is you have to show her that you understand that she's not feeling ok. the crazy thing about dp/dr is that people are still able to function as themselves and no one would think anything is wrong but inside that person is dying and can't cope. so even if she seems normal, don't ever make her feel that she's overreacting. At the moment i'm talking to my old roommate who clearly wasn't there for me and thought i was ok and didn't know it was that bad. it's hurtful when people think you're fine because you speak normally and do regular stuff and inside it is pure hell.


----------

